
His essay on Income Inequality,Paul Graham credited me for- -feedback - taivare
https://medium.com/the-wtf-economy/in-his-essay-on-income-inequality-paul-graham-credited-me-for-pre-publication-feedback-ff8a0b295a1b#.4rhw55k0f
======
sigmar
This piece doesn't have a title. Maybe mods here can change this post to
something more appropriate, such as "Tim O'Reilly's comments on Paul Graham's
Income Inequality Essay"

